

[SO] This site is really strict like the Taliban - frozenport
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/267974/314290

======
jlt
Thread removed. Cached link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rbWSZ9r...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rbWSZ9rOz1YJ:meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/267974/this-
site-is-really-strict+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

